# First "Proper" Pw!



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi!

It's been a while since I've haunted TWF, but my interest in Pocket Watches has remained unphased. Whilst free at college a few friends and I went to the local antiques shop and as per usual I gravitated towards to watch cabinet. Inside I saw an item that I instantly warmed to - with nothing more than the labelled description "Swiss Pocket Watch Â£55" I swallowed my inhibitions and reserved it. Upon purchasing the item yesterday I discovered that the movement, whilst lacking oil and usage, ran flawlessly (but gained a few seconds an hour) save for one small problem with Winding/set positions that was quickly rectified with the help of my 'Beggar's Toolbox' (Comprising of a largeish needle and several sharpened screwdrivers).

Enough of my dross, Here are the photos: -



















The watch itself has seen many years of use and probably wasn't polished between now and its last service (More on that later)










It would seem that someone had attempted to open the cuvette with a scrwdriver (possibly 10 sizes too big for the recess)










... If only they'd used their thumbnail. (Not that I'm too bothered, Scratches add to it's overall charm and appeal)










Of interest are the minuscule markings on the lid.

From left to right: D/K GM/R (CM/R?), 9516, 2526, 9526, 7541, 1453, 5666, GWM (GWH?) S/H (Second-Hand?) R+/+ (Rt/t?) Intriguing.

My guess is that the four digit numbers are dates in d/m/yy format, if this is the case the watch pre-dates 1916. Also engraved in the centre of the same lid is "0723DR<" and the stamped digit "2" (possibly a hallmark?). The case bares the serial number 300890 and the movements serial is 311434, Would anyone be able to dig up some information on these and any further information? 










Cleaned; Polished and given a drop of oil, It'll hopefully see many more years of service 

(More Photos can be found here: http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=228129 or here with some annotations http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=239765&id=533277176&l=1d97c056fb)

Many thanks,

Jeorge


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

NB: The case appears to be Nickel-Silver and all I know so far that It's an English watch that possibly dates 1916.

Many Thanks,

Jeorge


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely looking piece and a bit of mystery thrown in, what more can you want!


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you  I'd never fully understood the appeal of antiquities before now, as I sit here wondering what it's seen in its long life. I understand fully. 

Gosh, my first post really is dross... That's what sleep deprivation does to a person, I guess. 

Jeorge


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No, it is a typical swiss watch (I even have seen the movement - from who was it??) from about the 1900s to 1910s. I'll look for the movement, perhaps I'll find the manufacturer.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeorge, congratulations on your first "real" pocket-watch!! It looks beautiful, and so easy to read! It looks pretty heavy, though. You sure that tiny chain is strong enough to hold it?

Andreas, would this be considered a good quality watch? I don't see any markings for jewels or adjustments on the movement. Although from the scratches inside the case, it looks like it was certainly well-loved and serviced regularly (which is always a good sign).


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Good quality? Well, I would consider this as a cheap watch of its time. Jewelled bearings were well known and used in watches - as the customer wants this level of quality. Thus I would say, this watch is below average quality relating to other watches of that period. Even the case is out of nickel instead of silver or gold.

This watch will tell you the time, "reasonably" accurate, but not more.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

By "English" I meant the case/styling (as I said.. Sleep deprivation ). The movement is clearly marked "Swiss made" and I can only see four jewels, aside from that there appear to be no other distinguishing marks.

@Mikrolisk: I think the same - My father thinks it's a Railway Watch, but the movement tells me otherwise.

Hmm, It seems to be an enigma, much like myself!

Many thanks,

Jeorge


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, it SHOULD look like a railroad watch, so people say "wow", when they see the watch with the bold letters on the dial.

In germany we have a phrase, translated it would be something like "outside wow, inside oh".

Regards, Andreas


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mikrolisk said:


> Yeah, it SHOULD look like a railroad watch, so people say "wow", when they see the watch with the bold letters on the dial.
> 
> In germany we have a phrase, translated it would be something like *"outside wow, inside oh"*.
> 
> Regards, Andreas


Andreas is the fount of knowledge on PW and PW movements Jeorge, check out his superb website! :notworthy:

Andreas - we say *"Fur coat and no knickers"* :lol: if you can understand that one?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

mel said:


> Andreas - we say *"Fur coat and no knickers"* :lol: if you can understand that one?


 :lol: :lol:

You're a bad man 

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Sadly it's no railroad watch, but I'll tell yah one thing, that ticker's so chunky it could probably stop a bullet!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Andreas - we say *"Fur coat and no knickers"* :lol: if you can understand that one?
> ...


Also, "Plus fours and no breakfast".............I'm not helping, am I? :bag:

I'll get me coat....


----------

